# Cypress mulch from the hardware store?



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2011)

I have been buying cypress mulch from on online pet store for some time now, but i recently noticed a lot of stores carry it in the garden section. is there a difference? can i use the less expensive hardware store mulch?


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

If it's cypress, I don't see why not.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I have been buying cypress mulch from on online pet store for some time now, but i recently noticed a lot of stores carry it in the garden section. is there a difference? can i use the less expensive hardware store mulch?



I get mine from Lowes or Home Depot (wherever I'm nearest to)...generally about $3.00 for a bag that weighs about 35# and lasts me several cage changings.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 8, 2011)

See you guys are so lucky! That's the disadvantage of Arizona...there's no cypress mulch here in large bags at any hardware, landscaping, nursery, etc. I have to special order my bags and it costs me $34.00 a bag just for shipping.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 8, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> See you guys are so lucky! That's the disadvantage of Arizona...there's no cypress mulch here in large bags at any hardware, landscaping, nursery, etc. I have to special order my bags and it costs me $34.00 a bag just for shipping.



wow...poopy arizona!  jk


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 8, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> See you guys are so lucky! That's the disadvantage of Arizona...there's no cypress mulch here in large bags at any hardware, landscaping, nursery, etc. I have to special order my bags and it costs me $34.00 a bag just for shipping.



There are 32 Lowe's stores in Az...any near you? If so, just ask them to order a bag or two.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_92889-66882...entURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=cypress+mulch&facetInfo=


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 8, 2011)

I asked lowes and home depot and they have discontinued the cypress mulch and will not order me a bag.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 8, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> I asked lowes and home depot and they have discontinued the cypress mulch and will not order me a bag.



Weird...both carry it in The Republic...did you ask for the manager?


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, I had exhausted all avenues and there are a ton of mulches here, but not cypress and a lot of them are toxic to torts, so I just order them. I contacted every Ace hardware, as they are individually owned and no one has it either, but that's who special orders it for me. Unfortanately, I have to pay the expensive shipping because they don't even store it in their main warehouse. I have a good friend in New York who gets it for $3.00 a huge bag. However, cactus pads cost him $2.50 a pad and all I have to do is go outside and it's readily available. Everyone pays an arm and a leg for items not available near them...grrr. Oh well I know what I order is safe for them and I also use the Premier Sphagnum Peat moss for my hatchlings.


----------



## JeffG (Jun 8, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> See you guys are so lucky! That's the disadvantage of Arizona...there's no cypress mulch here in large bags at any hardware, landscaping, nursery, etc. I have to special order my bags and it costs me $34.00 a bag just for shipping.



TL, I don't know where you live, but both Pets Inc. In Tempe, and Arizona Reptile Center in Mesa have started selling 2 cu. ft. Bags (decent size) in the last couple years. It is $17-$19 a bag at those two places. Still a lot more than back east, but I was really happy when they started selling it for that price.

I would love to get it at Home Depot or Lowe's for $2! I would just be sure to read the label to make sure of what is actually in it. Sometimes they label things based on what has the highest percentage. There can be significant amounts of other things in it as well, like pine and cedar.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 8, 2011)

At times, I have seen mulches that are labeled "blend" so you want to make sure it's just the cypress mulch.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 8, 2011)

I have occasion to travel out to California, in my truck, a few times a year, so next time, I'll let y'all know a week in advance and maybe we can find a mutually convenient spot for y'all to pick-up the bags of mulch...seeing as I'm coming out there, anyway, I'll just get as many bags are requested and let y'all know what the current price is (somewhere between $3 and $4 for 3 cubic feet, currently).

No reason to pay $17-$35 a bag for something I get for $3-4!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi [email protected]:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

Yes, but read the ingredients on the bag. If it is all cypress, then you can use it for substrate.


----------



## HLogic (Jun 8, 2011)

I use the blend sold at Lowes, Home Depot and WalMart without issues. It usually ages in the bag for several weeks before I use it and I set in the direct sun for a few hours to rid it of ants and other bugs immediately before use.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jun 9, 2011)

You guys from the U.S could make som serious business here, if you could ship large bags like that over to Europe !

If I want to buy Cypress Mulch here in Sweden, all I can get is pre packed small bags with 25 litres from reptile suppliers, and they cost me about $10-$15 each !!!


----------



## montana (Jun 9, 2011)

Try bricks of coir [coconut fiber] ..

You can get it at Ace or many places especially plant nursery and those specializing in hydroponics ..


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 9, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> See you guys are so lucky! That's the disadvantage of Arizona...there's no cypress mulch here in large bags at any hardware, landscaping, nursery, etc. I have to special order my bags and it costs me $34.00 a bag just for shipping.



I just called one of the Tucson Home Depot's and sure enough no Cypress mulch  poopy AZ, although our weather is pretty much perfect for healthy tortoises


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 9, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> TortieLuver said:
> 
> 
> > See you guys are so lucky! That's the disadvantage of Arizona...there's no cypress mulch here in large bags at any hardware, landscaping, nursery, etc. I have to special order my bags and it costs me $34.00 a bag just for shipping.
> ...



I find it very strange that they don't carry cypress mulch...anyone have a theory as to why nobody in AZ seems to carry it at a reasonable price?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 9, 2011)

Relevant thread: "Repti Bark"


----------

